# Creating a Primate fursona



## Doctor simian (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this entire furry experience, I need help with creating a fursona, I'm going with the most forbidden species Primates, there have been plenty of examples of Primate furries in media, like the entire cast of the Donkey Kong series, Optimus Primal from beast wars and even the OG Primate Furry himself the Monkey King, most of the furry community tend to avoid them due to them being too human but I say that's completely true for apes and because of it, I'm avoiding apes all together, I'm actually more interested their tailed cousins Monkeys and Lemurs which has more potential in the furry community. P.S. I'm also bad at naming stuff.


----------



## Nanao Fox (Mar 13, 2019)

I like where you are going with this, I would love to give it a try. What were you thinking of for his *personality, colour* and *style*?


----------



## Nanao Fox (Mar 13, 2019)

Doctor simian said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this entire furry experience, I need help with creating a fursona, I'm going with the most forbidden species Primates, there have been plenty of examples of Primate furries in media, like the entire cast of the Donkey Kong series, Optimus Primal from beast wars and even the OG Primate Furry himself the Monkey King, most of the furry community tend to avoid them due to them being too human but I say that's completely true for apes and because of it, I'm avoiding apes all together, I'm actually more interested their tailed cousins Monkeys and Lemurs which has more potential in the furry community. P.S. I'm also bad at naming stuff.



I tried the lemur concept out 

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bu-QYxdAN7T/


----------

